# sufijo -ico



## jester.

Hola a todos:

Hace poco salió el nuevo álbum del famoso cantante colombiano Juanes. El título de lo obra es "Li vida... es un ratico".

Empecé ayer a preguntarme qué significaba este título hasta que hoy se me ocurrió buscarlo en la Wikipedia inglesa y allí encontré una traducción.

Ahora sé que un ratico es lo que yo habría llamado un ratito.

Éste y también el sufijo -illo son los que conocía hasta ahora. No he oído nunca el sufijo -ico.

¿Se trata de un sufijo que se emplea típicamente en Colombia? ¿Se utiliza también en otros países de América Latina?
Y una pregunta para los españoles: ¿Este sufijo se utiliza también en España?


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Aquí algunos hilos donde ya se discutió esto:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=683470&highlight=diminutivos
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=649273&highlight=diminutivos
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=635014&highlight=diminutivos


----------



## jazyk

Parece que Colombia es la más famosa por usar ese sufijo, pero en Brasil también se usa a veces (creo haber leído que en algunas regiones de España también).


----------



## jester.

ToñoTorreón said:


> Aquí algunos hilos donde ya se discutió esto:
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=683470&highlight=diminutivos
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=649273&highlight=diminutivos
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=635014&highlight=diminutivos



Lo siento, estos hilos no me ayuden tanto, porque lo que más me interesa es la frecuencia con la que se usa el diminutivo -ico.


----------



## Camilo1964

jazyk said:


> Parece que Colombia es la más famosa por usar ese sufijo, pero en Brasil también se usa a veces (creo haber leído que en algunas regiones de España también).


 
Y en Venezuela su uso es sumamente frecuente. Ejemplos: 

Espérese un momentico, señora, ya la atiendo 
Este café está sabroso, calientico y dulce como me gusta 

A veces con finalidad despectiva: 

¿Está lindo mi vestido, no? 
Sí, está bonitico.

Saludos,

Camilo


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Pues en lo que respecta a *El Salvador*, los diminituvos terminados en *"ico"* son mínimos, es más, no se me me ocurre ninguno en este momento; la inmensa mayoría terminan en *"ito".* Hasta ahora solo se los he oído a los colombianos y venezolanos.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

En Perú tampoc se utiliza el diminutivo -*ico* sino el -*ito*. Tenía también la referencia de su uso en Colombia y Venezuela.

Atentamente,


----------



## María Madrid

En España se utiliza sobre todo en Aragón. De hecho a los aragoneses, que reciben el apelativo de maños, se les suele llamar mañicos, por eso de que usan ese diminutivo de manera habitual y a su patrona, la Virgen del Pilar, la llaman la Pilarica.

No es del todo insólito que se use en otros lados, pero -ito es más común. Saludos,


----------



## Tampiqueña

En México usamos la terminación "ito/ita" para los diminutivos. Por cierto es muy frecuente el uso de diminutivos, llegamos al extremo de convertir los diminutivos en diminutivos como "ahoritita", "poquitito", "chiquitito". Pero el sufijo "ico" no es de uso común.

¡Saludos!


----------



## Lohengrin

María Madrid said:


> En España se utiliza sobre todo en Aragón.


También en Navarra se utiliza mucho. (No sé si por influencia mañica...)


----------



## jester.

Gracias. Muy interesante la información que me habéis dado.


----------



## Mangato

Este sufijo diminutivo -*ico* es muy común en la Comunidad Murciana. De la misma forma que *-uco*, se utiliza en Cantabria. Éste último es mucho menos corriente


----------



## jester.

Entonces sería un rato --> ¿un ratuco?


----------



## María Madrid

-uco en ciertas zonas de España puede interpretarse como despectivo. Pero por ejemplo sí se usan términos como "ventanuco". 

También existe el diminutivo -ín/ina, que se usa en algunas zonas del norte, como Asturias, donde toman culines de sidrina. Saludos, 

*ventanuco**.*

*1. *m. Ventana pequeña y estrecha.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Antpax

María Madrid said:


> En España se utiliza sobre todo en Aragón. De hecho a los aragoneses, que reciben el apelativo de maños, se les suele llamar mañicos, por eso de que usan ese diminutivo de manera habitual y a su patrona, la Virgen del Pilar, la llaman la Pilarica.
> 
> No es del todo insólito que se use en otros lados, pero -ito es más común. Saludos,


 
También se usa mucho en Murcia, aunque hay que tener en cuenta que fue poblada por aragoneses en la Edad Media. Como yo tengo familia por allí se me ha pegado algo y también lo digo de vez en cuando.

Respecto al -uco coincido contigo, aunque por aquí tengo un compa de Navarra que lo usa a menudo sin carácter despectivo, pero no sé si es cosa suya o que en Navarra se diga así.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Mangato

María Madrid said:


> -uco en ciertas zonas de España puede interpretarse como despectivo. Pero por ejemplo sí se usan términos como "ventanuco".
> 
> También existe el diminutivo -ín/ina, que se usa en algunas zonas del norte, como Asturias, donde toman culines de sidrina. Saludos,
> 
> *ventanuco**.*
> 
> *1. *m. Ventana pequeña y estrecha.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 

*1. *suf. U. para formar diminutivos y despectivos a partir de adjetivos y nombres. _Beatuco, casuca._ U. m. en Cantabria.

También para diminutivos de  nombres propios;  Andresuco, Maruca etc.


----------



## RSalaya

_In, -ina son muy habituales también en el suroeste de Castilla León (Ávila y Sur de Salamanca) y norte de Extremadura (La Vera, Valles del Jerte y Ambroz, y, en menor medida, las Hurdes).

-illo se ha utilizado mucho, y en tiempos fue muy usual en apelativos cariñosos, pero creo que cada vez lo es menos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Acá también se usa in/ina:

Espérame un ratín, voy al banco.


----------



## mjmuak

Antpax said:


> También se usa mucho en Murcia, aunque hay que tener en cuenta que fue poblada por aragoneses en la Edad Media. Como yo tengo familia por allí se me ha pegado algo y también lo digo de vez en cuando.


 
Los sufijos en -ico son una de los rasgos característicos de Andalucía oriental, se usan en Jaén, Granada y Almería (me imagino que en las zonas de Málaga y Córdoba que lindan con Jaén y Granada también), por lo que comentaba Antpax. A los andaluces occidentales les hace mucha gracia nuestro acento, somos mañicos andaluces. 

Nosotros no solemos usar el -ito, yo lo uso sólo cuando hay una cacofonía (perdón por ejemplo, pero sólo se me viene a la cabeza "caquita"). Después de años conviviendo con ambas variedades he llegado a la conclusión de que el -ito se corresponde a nuestro (mañicos del sur) -illo y el -illo a nuestro -ico (pero la verdad es que no estoy nada segura...). Recuerdo a un profesor de aquí de Granada que dijo un día "os voy a hacer una pruebecilla" y una amiga sevillana pensó que ese -illo era irónico... ni mucho menos, es que se trataba de una pequeña prueba sin importancia de verdad. En un post de hace tiempo alguien preguntaba por el sentido del -illo (creo la palabra era "pantaloncillo") y contestaron que ese diminitivo era despectivo, a lo que yo contesté que, aunque en la mayor parte de España sí que lo fuera, dependía: cuando yo veo ropa de niño pequeño siempre digo "qué camisetilla tan mona" y si un perro me está resultando molesto diré "co** con el perrico de los cojo***".

Saludos


----------



## Jellby

RSalaya said:


> -In, -ina son muy habituales también en el suroeste de Castilla León (Ávila y Sur de Salamanca) y norte de Extremadura (La Vera, Valles del Jerte y Ambroz, y, en menor medida, las Hurdes).



Y más al Sur también. En Badajoz capital, el "chiquinino", "tontina", etc. están a la orden del día.


----------



## Aviador

Jester,

por aquí, en Chile, el diminutivo en -_ico_ no se usa en absoluto. Lo normal es -_ito_.

Saludos


----------



## tatius

Tengo la impresión, igual me equivoco, de que en España estos sufijos bailan a sus anchas. 

En Madrid al menos --donde nos juntamos gente variopinta-- a nadie le extraña que alguien diga: "esta mañanita me desperté tempranico y al dar vueltas al cafelito con la cucharilla se me cayó todo el azucotar". Parecerá una persona peculiar por utilizar tanto diminutivo pero no por variar entre sus distintas formas.


----------



## María Madrid

Quizá no haya nadie que use todos juntos, pero sí, por aquí se oye de todo y no suena raro. Saludos,


----------



## ToñoTorreón

tatius said:


> Tengo la impresión, igual me equivoco, de que en España estos sufijos bailan a sus anchas.
> 
> En Madrid al menos --donde nos juntamos gente variopinta-- a nadie le extraña que alguien diga: "esta mañanita me desperté tempranico y al dar vueltas al cafelito con la cucharilla se me cayó todo el azucotar". Parecerá una persona peculiar por utilizar tanto diminutivo pero no por variar entre sus distintas formas.


 
Acá azucótar no sería diminutivo (y no estoy seguro si tú lo usas así).


----------



## tatius

Cierto, es un aumentativo (-oto, ota, por ejemplo, en "cacota") y se ha puesto más de moda últimamente en España con un valor cariñosón y bobalicón. Y por lo cariñoso, se me coló entre los diminutivos.


----------



## L4ut4r0

Faltó algo muy importante. En Colombia los diminutivos que terminan en ico/ica también terminan en tico/tica.

Ratico, patico, bonitico, pero no tiempico, gallinica, preciosico.

Del DRAE:

En Colombia, Costa Rica, Cuba y Venezuela, solo se une a radicales que terminan en _-t_. _Gatico, patica._


----------



## María Madrid

En tus ejemplos es evidente que no se añade tico/a, se añade sólo ico/a porque la palabra lleva la t en su raíz. Ra*t*o, pa*t*o, boni*t*o, ga*t*o y pa*t*a. No se le añade nada más que -ico/a. Si les añades cualquier otro sufijo esa t, como es lógico, se mantiene. Saludos,


----------



## jester.

Gracias otra vez. Vuestras respuestas me han sido muy útiles.


----------



## L4ut4r0

María Madrid said:


> En tus ejemplos es evidente que no se añade tico/a, se añade sólo ico/a porque la palabra lleva la t en su raíz.



Yo no dije otra cosa. "En Colombia los diminutivos que terminan en ico/ica *también terminan* en tico/tica. [...] Del DRAE: [...] solo se une a radicales que terminan en _-t_._"

_"También terminan" no es lo mismo que "se les agrega".


----------



## María Madrid

Ah, perdona, no entendí bien tu mensaje. O sea que añadís ico sólo a los radicales con t. Entendido y disculpa la confusión. Saludos,


----------



## jmx

Contestando la pregunta inicial sobre el _-ico_, efectivamente hay 2 variantes :

- En España es un diminutivo común en Navarra, Aragón, Valencia (parte castellanoparlante), Albacete, Murcia y Andalucía oriental. En el pasado también era corriente en el centro de España, como puede comprobarse en diversos escritores del "Siglo de Oro", pero parece que en esa zona _pasó de moda_.

- En parte de América se usa exclusivamente con palabras acabadas en _-ta_, _-te_ o _-to_.


----------



## ryba

L4ut4r0 said:


> Del DRAE:
> 
> En Colombia, *Costa Rica*, *Cuba* y Venezuela, solo se une a radicales que terminan en _-t_. _Gatico, patica._



El año pasado tenía clases con un profesor de Costa Rica y también con un cubano.

_ Un momento_ - > _un momentico_

y en los diminutivos de diminutivos que también terminan en -t-:

_ un poquito_ -> _un poquitico_, etc.

estaban a la orden del día. 

Un saludico.


----------



## mjmuak

ryba said:


> y en los diminutivos de diminutivos que también terminan en -t-:
> 
> _un poquito_ -> _un poquitico_, etc.
> 
> estaban a la orden del día.
> 
> Un saludico.


 

Yo digo un "poquitillo", ahí nunca pondría un -ico (no me preguntéis porqué, no le veo lógica).

A ver que os parece esta, que se usa muchísimo donde yo vivo:

"_Pos_ es _mu_ *boniquilla* la muchacha".

¿Qué os parece? ¿En algún sitio decís "bonico/a" (como sinónimo de "mono") y encima le añadís un diminutivo en -illo? Yo creo que esto es único...


----------



## L4ut4r0

María Madrid said:


> O sea que añadís ico sólo a los radicales con t. Entendido y disculpa la confusión.



No hay problema 

En todo caso no somos "nosotros" (los chilenos) sino "ellos" (colombianos y muchos otros) los que, se supone que inconscientemente para evitar cacofonía, tienen una manera especial de hacer los diminutivos. 

Incluso tengo entendido que no se dan cuenta de que dicen perrito y gatico, y no perrito y gatito o perrico y gatico.


----------



## María Madrid

Vale, está claro que me cubrí de gloria a la hora de entender el mensaje... Saludos,


----------



## ryba

mjmuak said:


> ¿Qué os parece? ¿En algún sitio decís "bonico/a" (como sinónimo de "mono") y encima le añadís un diminutivo en -illo? Yo creo que esto es único...


bonic,-a (catalán) = bonito, bonita (castellano)

Si existe en catalán, tal vez la raíz "bonic" tenga su historia fuera de la zona catalanoparlante también. Si es así, boniquillo podría derivarse de ella y no de la raíz contemopránea (con t). Pero no sé, sólo estoy divagando.


----------



## Mangato

Hora veo claro porque en Cuba, R. Dominicana, Colombia dicen siempre Martica, (o Maltica) y  Rosita como diminutivos de Marta y Rosa (mis sobrinas) y no Martita y Rosica


----------



## ryba

Una cosa más: en cualquier caso, en _bonico_, la parte -ico no es sufijo. 



Mangato said:


> Hora veo claro porque en Cuba, R. Dominicana, Colombia dicen siempre Martica, (o Maltica) y  Rosi*c*a como diminutivos de Marta y Rosa (mis sobrinas) y no Martita y Rosi*t*a


Esto es lo que querías decir, ¿verdad? 

Un saluditico


----------



## Mangato

ryba said:


> Una cosa más: en cualquier caso, en _bonico_, la parte -ico no es sufijo.
> 
> Esto es lo que querías decir, ¿verdad?
> 
> Un saluditico


 
No,  lo quería decir tal como lo escribí. Rosa no tiene t y por eso el diminutivo lo hacen en ita. Solo cuando hay una t en la última silaba utilizan el sufico -ico, -ica


----------



## María Madrid

ryba said:


> Una cosa más: en cualquier caso, en _bonico_, la parte -ico no es sufijo.


En realidad sí lo es etimológicamente. Saludos, 

*bonico**.*
(Del dim. de _bueno_).
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Mangato

...y que pasa con el borrico, es diminutivo de burro? Creo que no pues procede del latín, burricus


----------



## aharko

en Navarra es la forma más típica de hablar. Po influencia aragonesa?, yo diría que propia, ya que se usa en el sur y norte de la provincia. los de navarra, lo habitual es que sean navarricos, y los de pamplona, pamplonicas más que pamploneses, que al final la raiz es la misma.

un besico a todos.


----------



## L4ut4r0

El DRAE lo dice claramente:
*-ico**, ca**.*
* 1.     * suf._ And._,_ Ar._,_ Mur._,_ Nav._,_ Col._,_ C. Rica_,_ Cuba_ y_ Ven. _[...] En Colombia, Costa Rica, Cuba y Venezuela, solo se une a radicales que terminan en _-t_. _Gatico, patica.
_​En Andalucía, Aragón, Murcia y Navarra es "perrico y gatico". En Colombia, Costa Rica, Cuba y Venezuela es "perrito y gatico".


----------



## ryba

Mangato said:


> No,  lo quería decir tal como lo escribí. Rosa no tiene t y por eso el diminutivo lo hacen en ita. Solo cuando hay una t en la última silaba utilizan el sufico -ico, -ica


Ah, disculpa, ya capto, me confundí.


María Madrid said:


> En realidad sí lo es etimológicamente. Saludos,
> 
> *bonico**.*
> (Del dim. de _bueno_).
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


En cualquier caso, ya no desemplea la función de sufijo diminutivo, jej.

PS. Estoy metiendo muchas _paticas_ últimamente.


----------



## María Madrid

ryba said:


> En cualquier caso, ya no desemplea la función de sufijo diminutivo, jej.


Pues yo diría que más bien sí. De hecho una de las funciones del diminutivo puede ser dar un matiz cariñoso a la expresión, no sólo referirse a dimensiones reducidas. Saludos,


----------



## ryba

María Madrid said:


> Pues yo diría que más bien sí. De hecho una de las funciones del diminutivo puede ser dar un matiz cariñoso a la expresión, no sólo referirse a dimensiones reducidas. Saludos,


Ah, eso sí.


----------

